# Late Gun and muzzleloader



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a question for everyone hunting this weekend and muzzleloader season. How many of you change your tactics for the late shotgun and muzzleloader seasons due to the pressure from the 1st week of gun and how?


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

The deer have had several days now to rest, so they should be back into somewhat of a normal pattern again, in my opinion. After saying that, the hunting pressure this weekend should be high due to it being a weekend. Plus, it's almost the final hurah to get a deer with a gun. The deer movement Saturday should be great, especially before the storm hitting on Sunday. I'll be hunting escape routes into thick cover. If my dad doesn't go I'll probably hunt his fav spot which isn't 100 yards off the road overlooking a creek bottom thicket. Our neighbors do nothing but drives and the first two days he saw a minimum of 9 deer there each sit. All I want is a doe so hopefully I can see one Saturday morning.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That&#8217;s really dependent on each particular area. Some areas get hit a lot harder than others. For the most part they settle back down, but their tolerance level drops considerably.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I just put on warmer clothes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

There is a good trail leading off our neighbors property on to ours. When it gets about 100 yards onto our property, the trail splits going high through the green briars or low to the creek bottom. I will be sitting in a tree that sits about 30 yards from the split. Deer naturally use this trail, but they are all over it when they are pushed. I hope to see a good amount of deer this weekend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just put up a stand where theres a power line on one side and swamp on the other. its a hardwoods area about 200 yards wide beside an area with heavy public pressure...ooooh baby, i can see em runnin' at me now. if you stand in an escape route this saturday you will see deer.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

EZ that sounds like where I spent opening day up at Skeeter. Didn't see anything worth clicking the safety of until Saturday, and he is still roaming. How did you do?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As the breeding activity goes away there is more and more of an urge to replenish the body so I would say that finding a food source may be even more rewarding now than it may have been a couple of weeks ago. They have had enough cold weather to know what is coming so they should be looking for plenty of nutrition. As was mentioned it depends on how your area was hunted during the primary gun season. If it was hit hard with plenty of pressure then most likely they will still be a bit skittish so make sure that you are hunting the very beginning and end of the times because you may see the most of the activity in that first 30 minutes of the day or the last 30.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Every nice buck I have seen during gun season has been between the 9:30-11am range.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ohio Hunter said:


> EZ that sounds like where I spent opening day up at Skeeter. Didn't see anything worth clicking the safety of until Saturday, and he is still roaming. How did you do?


out of the wood by 9:30 with a nice tender young doe and man has that meat been good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i love it when a plan works... he'll taste as good as my other youngin..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats EZbite!


----------

